
The action and the physical scale of field theory - mike_ivanov
https://arxiv.org/abs/1801.00337
======
mike_ivanov
"No absolute values of physical quantities are special in the field theory,
therefore, the Planck scale (the Planck length etc) has no physical
significance"

